# Skype : quel indicatif guadeloupe? (metropole/portable)



## Alexandre (22 Janvier 2006)

Je suis en métropole. j'ai pris des unités skype pour pouvoir téléphoner à ma mère qui est en guadeloupe et a pris une carte de téléphone (06 90 XX XX XX)
Je tente de la joindre en faisant l'indicatif +590 comme je faisais l'année dernière, mais ça ne marche pas. Quelqu'un sait-il en quoi ce code a-t-il été changé ou un site sur lequel je trouverasi cette info

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2006)

je crois que j'ai pigé
tu veux appeler ..un portable en guadeloupe c'est cà?

et bien si c'est ca
 va voir le bon indicatif  ( special portable)
là
http://www.infobel.com/france/wp/InterDial/?country=gua


----------



## Syl182 (22 Janvier 2006)

si tu veux appeller sur un portable il faut faire O590690.... 
c'est comme cela marchait pour les messages orange au debut.
Essaie donc


----------

